

Ask HN: What gets you in the zone? - mijustin

What are some things that help you <i>get in the zone</i> when you&#x27;re coding?<p>What are some things that ruin your focus?
======
MalcolmDiggs
If I can hear my own inner-monologue then I can concentrate.

Similarly, if somebody else's voice is talking over the voice in my head, then
I'm screwed. I don't mind traffic, or music, or white-noise or even crowds.
But a single solitary voice (like a person at a cafe talking on the phone 10
feet away) can completely upend my concentration.

Earbuds help, but there's something strange and pervasive about the human
voice. I'd have to have my earbuds at deafening levels to drown out a voice
nearby.

------
Alupis
> What are some things that help you get in the zone when you're coding?

* Music - Typically something with a fast beat buy few/no words, although I sometimes do waiver and go with rock with lyrics or Jazz/Classical. I find Jazz and synthesized music are the best for me.

* A drink of some kind - If I'm at home, a good beer, however if I'm at the office then something with strong caffeine is preferred, ie. Rockstar or similar.

* Lots of gum - I've found chewing on stuff somehow focuses me a bit better. Typically some sugar-free gum is my go-to, ie. Tident or similar.

When I'm really focused, I either tend to sit up very straight and get close
to the screen, or I sit back in my chair sagging a bit and shake my leg(s).

------
S4M
I get a better focus when I work without internet - I normally go working in a
public library for that, and don't ask if I can get the wifi.

It requires me to be very familiar with the libraries/language I am using, so
I can't do it when I want to explore some new tools, but when I do it, I put
emacs full screen and I think I can get much higher levels of concentration.

------
MagaManGo
inertia. Getting started is the hard part. I really have to force myself to do
some things, then once the ball is rolling there is inertia to do more things.
Then I can fall into the zone.

It's sort of like reading a novel. When you first start reading you see the
letters on the page. It's a chore and not fun. A minute or 2 in you no longer
see letters, but pictures. You are in a dream state like watching a movie.
Welcome to the zone!

I would like to extrapolate and say that Lisp programming environments lend
themselves to "Zoning" better. The ability to eval as you write makes it
easier for me to gain inertia needed for the zone.

Little optimiztions such as key-bindings help. Gross motor arm movements to
the mouse breaks my zone.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
My cat can easily ruin my focus.

------
_RPM
caffeine.

